
Female Founders Got 2% of Venture Capital Dollars in 2017 - rwx------
http://fortune.com/2018/01/31/female-founders-venture-capital-2017/
======
wrenky
I would like to know the percentage of female founders that tried to get VC
dollars before condemning VCs.

Its probably pretty bad, but if the field is 4% female founders and 96% male
then I'm more curious how to increase female founders.

